# Ventilation - conflicting information.



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been readying my hedgie gear and have found a lot of seemingly conflicting information about ventilation. I read over and over that more is better, short of making it the Windy City, but then I read again and again about practices that suggest maximum ventilation is not necessary.

For example, I've read that aquaria and vivaria are 'much less than ideal' because the solid sides restrict ventilation. Yet, I've also read that sides of a C&C cage should come up an absolute minimum of 8". Add 2" - 4" to be safer than the minimum, and that's pretty much to the top of cage; almost all ventilation coming from the top.

Also, I see houses and pipes with lots and lots of fleece strips inside - there's no ventilation there to speak of. They may have a very few holes drilled in the top, but it's hard to see that as functional ventilation. And I also see houses with the fancy covers over top and lots of fleece inside (ditto pipes). I haven't seen anything saying that these things aren't perfectly fine. Sure, a few things about drilling holes in the pipe, but most of what I've actually seen in pictures would seem to have little, if any, ventilation functionality. 

I'm clearly not understanding how much ventilation is really necessary.?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The difference between a vivarium/aquarium and a C&C is that the C&C has the entire top, and half or so of the sides made of wire, making it easier for fresh air to enter. Vivariums/aquariums are made entirely of glass, which is why it causes a problem. With an igloo, there is an entrance at the front that is big enough for air to come in, and most people do not stuff their igloos completely full of fleece, so enough air comes through :lol: Also note that with igloos and other houses for inside their cages, they have the choice of leaving the space to get fresher air if they wish.

I hope that clarifies things


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I kind of had the same issue with all the fleece until I thought of it this way:

if you put a piece of fleece over your mouth, and breath in, you still get air. If you do the same with a solid piece of glass, nothing comes through no matter how hard you pull. So even if your little hedgie buddy is all surrounded and covered with fleece, air will still get through - just slowly. It helps keep drafts and such away  And plus, he wouldn't go into a fleece cave if he couldn't breathe. 

Another thing about ventilation has nothing to do with the hedgie, but with the smell! The less ventilated a cage is, the stinkier it will be, guaranteed! hahaha


----------

